# Napping isn't just for the Millennials



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

What generation are you, and do you often take a nap? (This is based on a "debate" between friends on Facebook.)


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm gen Y/a millennial, but I do not nap. Naps disturb my sleep cycle and I tend to wake up with headaches and grogginess for the rest of the day if I nap. Sometimes I unintentionally take naps on my couch, if I've had a long day and became too comfortable (my couch is super comfy).

However, if I happen to fall asleep in the middle of a lecture or meeting, I don't wake up with a headache. It's weird...


----------



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

*Generation X, and yes, I do take naps. In my case, it's more because I have an over active brain, and I get worn out from that. *


----------



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

daydr3am said:


> I'm gen Y/a millennial, but I do not nap. Naps disturb my sleep cycle and I tend to wake up with headaches and grogginess for the rest of the day if I nap. Sometimes I unintentionally take naps on my couch, if I've had a long day and became too comfortable (my couch is super comfy).
> 
> However, if I happen to fall asleep in the middle of a lecture or meeting, I don't wake up with a headache. It's weird...


Funny, this all started because one of my Millennial friends said she just woke up from a five hour nap. (It's going on 11PM here.) Someone else made the comment that it's a "Millennial thing"


----------



## Nashvols (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't need to nap. I daydream.


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

November Rose said:


> Funny, this all started because one of my Millennial friends said she just woke up from a five hour nap. (It's going on 11PM here.) Someone else made the comment that it's a "Millennial thing"


I know some people older and younger than me and they like to regularly take naps, but I don't relate. :confused3:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

"baby boomer" and, yes, I enjoy taking naps. They feel good and are quite relaxing. Since I have a talent for sleeping and can sleep on any surface or at any time of the day, mattress manufacturers should hire me to test their products. I would enjoy sleeping on the job, lol.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

marathon nap, lol.



November Rose said:


> Funny, this all started because one of my Millennial friends said she just woke up from a five hour nap. (It's going on 11PM here.) Someone else made the comment that it's a "Millennial thing"


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Boomer... I can't remember ever having taken a nap. I sleep like a rock for 5-6 hours a night and that always gets me through the rest of the day. 

Even going way back to kindergarten I could never understand why the whole class had to take a nap... which I never actually did. I always just played quietly with building blocks or something like that.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Given the opportunity I love a nap. Great way to spend the down time between the in and out of a gig.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

Millennial here. I take naps on days when I'm home all day, especially if I know I have a social event or lots of work to do later in the day. 

I spend the morning running errands and doing mentally light work, then I have lunch and a nap. The afternoon and evening are reserved for the mentally heavy stuff. A nap gives me energy and also gets me in the zone for maximum productivity.


----------



## RJDG14 (Feb 19, 2017)

Looks like napping is more a Generation X thing. In reality it's a too small sample to know though roud: .


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

You could be right. I'll let you know when I wake up.
(ooops, I'm not generation x... I'm generation baby.)



RJDG14 said:


> Looks like napping is more a Generation X thing. In reality it's a too small sample to know though roud: .


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I can't nap unless I'm sick or had very little sleep the previous night.

Gen Z (so maybe it's because I'm a young person and whatnot)


----------



## cooldudez (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm generation z and hell yeah i nap a lot!! When i get home from school i'll go straight to my couch and nap and then do my homework later on. I'm supposed to do homework first but i always do that last


----------

